# Valentines Day was a good day!



## Brent H (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey Guys!

What a life what a wife!!
A guy was selling his tool box full on kijiji - $600.  My wife said Happy Valentines Day - go buy it!  
So we went today and picked it up.  I didn’t haggle as the box was loaded. 
It is a Kennedy 8 drawer with a 2 drawer base. The guy basically was done machining and didn’t need the tools - I am still going through it and have some stuff I can sell off reasonable if anybody needs things. 












So I have some extra things that will not fit my machines or I don’t have the tool -




















I have a 0-1” micrometer (not a name brand) but works well if anyone needs a nice 0-1”

should have some other things as I go through the chest - I also have a whole bunch of aircraft counter sinks If anyone is interested?


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 17, 2020)

Nice loot grab!


----------



## Everett (Feb 17, 2020)

Nice haul!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 17, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## johnnielsen (Feb 17, 2020)

Quite a treasure trove. If you don't want the Coventry threading dies, we could make a deal (barter).


----------



## Brent H (Feb 17, 2020)

@johnnielsen  if you have a use for them send me a message. I can ship them off to you - they fit nothing I have.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 17, 2020)

What is this?


----------



## Brent H (Feb 17, 2020)

These are radius gauges for testing/making accurate convex and concave round profiles.  I think maybe one or two missing but go from tiny to 1” in 64th’s    I have a few other sets. I can throw it in your package as a free gift ! If you want


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 17, 2020)

Brent H said:


> These are radius gauges for testing/making accurate convex and concave round profiles.  I think maybe one or two missing but go from tiny to 1” in 64th’s    I have a few other sets. I can throw it in your package as a free gift ! If you want



Sure, send them along please.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Brent H (Feb 17, 2020)

Package going tomorrow YYC!


----------



## Brent H (Feb 18, 2020)

Some other items for grabs:

these are 3/8” and thread into a tool





And these are some pin vice or very tiny drill collets but I do not posses the item they fit.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 18, 2020)

Are the collets Dremel or Demelish?


----------



## Brent H (Feb 19, 2020)

Not sure as I do not own a Dremel?


----------



## trlvn (Feb 19, 2020)

Sure looks like Dremel parts:






https://www.lowes.com/pd/Dremel-Rotary-Collet-Nut-Kit/999982134

Craig


----------

